# Phorid Fly Maggots Killed My Mantid?



## Ragga P. (Mar 16, 2018)

So my Asian Shield male was developing nicely and completed his final molt with full wings (which didn't expand perfectly), but a few days after that he was wandering aimlessly, ignoring food and developing dark spots on one eye and abdomen. I noticed a small white maggot drop on to the table when I was handling him. Then the next day, he became completely lethargic and limp. A day later he died and his whole abdomen was hollowed out with 4 or 5 maggots spilling out of it. Then I noticed a Phorid Fly running around inside the habitat. Has this happened to anyone and how can this be prevented???


----------



## River Dane (Mar 16, 2018)

Phorid fly larvae develop in decaying matter. The maggots could’ve only gone in there after the mantis had died.


----------



## Ragga P. (Mar 16, 2018)

Even though he was walking around (aimlessly) and maggots were already dropping out of him? I know he was still alive when the maggots were already present. Thank you for helping me get to the bottom of this.


----------



## Predatorhousepet (Mar 16, 2018)

Are you sure it was a phorid fly? They look very similar to fruit flies. The biggest difference is the phorid fly has a humpback and quickly runs away from threats rather than flying. However, if it was a phorid fly, there are many different species that have different behaviors, not all of them depend on decaying matter to lay their eggs, they can parasitize lots of different insects and even snails while they are still alive. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoridae 

The best way to prevent more parasitic flies from getting to your mantids is to make sure there are no holes in their enclosure big enough for the flies to get in and not leave the windows or doors to your house open without a screen small enough to keep the flies out.  

Sorry for your loss, I just lost one of mine to a mismolt today and it just sucks to see them succumb to a tragic end.


----------



## River Dane (Mar 16, 2018)

Phorid flies do attack some live insects, but mostly ants and wasps. It’s sounds more like your mantis had some kind of infection, possibly Black Death.

What did you feed her?

how did you care for the prey?

How did you care for your mantis (Temps, humidity, etc)?

Did she have any cut wounds when she molted?

But if you are concerned about parasitic bugs attacking another mantis, the only thing you can really do is try to keep your mantis indoors.


----------



## Ragga P. (Mar 17, 2018)

Thank you guys! Yeah, the worst part of it is, if I had known a few days earlier that he was infected by these maggots, I would have frozen him and them right away. I knew there was something wrong as he was walking aimlessly, ignoring food and occasionally shaking his abdomen (which I now know was due to the maggots moving around in there). I thought he was just recovering from the molt and trying to fold his wings. To think that he spent two days getting eaten alive from the inside makes me so sad. I know that the fly in the vivarium was a Phorid, as I saw it scurrying around and not taking to flight. I was feeding my mantis a combination of crickets, bottle flies and mealworms. Sounds like the mealworms were probably not the best choice as they can be infected with parasites or disease themselves?


----------



## TheShadyMantid (Mar 17, 2018)

Where are you from?  As was mentioned, my guess would be either that something from outside got into your mantis' enclosure depending where you live, or it's also possible that one of the feeder insects he ate had something, but you will probably never know for sure.  I've never heard of this before with the maggots, really interesting though, I don't suppose you got any pics?


----------



## Ragga P. (Mar 17, 2018)

Sorry, no pics... too distraught.


----------

